
MacBook Pro 2016’s Touch Bar – Apple’s Tease to Touch in Computers - WeirdoWizard
https://medium.com/panda-blog/macbook-pro-2016s-touch-bar-apple-s-tease-to-touch-in-computers-d5702f0c7ad#.oio6bix6x
======
ciconia
I guess it's difficult to form an opinion without having actually used this
novelty UI, but on the face of it I have the strong feeling it introduces more
problems than it actually solves. Anybody who has actually used it care to
comment?

